
Patent War Adds Front in U.S. - shawndumas
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324170004578633702773124388-lMyQjAxMTAzMDIwODEyNDgyWj.html
======
drpgq
"The group said a veto would upset decades of settled expectations and
undermine the enforceability of valuable patents."

This would be a good thing in my opinion.

------
ihsw
And thus, too big to fail rears its head again. If we ignore laws surrounding
patent restriction enforcement due to Apple's products forming the bottom line
of many mobile operators offerings, then it stands to reason that the lesson
learned here is it's better to become so entrenched that nobody -- not even
the government -- can pull you out, rather than forming a competitive patent
portfolio.

Intel proposed that product bans be implemented only under "extraordinary
circumstances" but here we are, a patent war in full swing. Normalcy is cast
aside in favor shifting and hidden allegiances.

~~~
sek
I find it much more infuriating about "too big to fail" that nobody gives a
shit about small startups who get bullied into bankruptcy by this.

------
electrichead
It might just be me, and since this is Apple vs. Samsung I am sure there will
be lots of heated viewpoints on the topic, but to me it seems that this is
going to be largely political. Apple is going to seem like a US-based company
trying to move its operations back to boost the US economy, whereas Samsung is
the external threat from overseas that is going to stifle the domestic market.
I am not from either country, but that is how I see this playing out.

------
dragontamer
Considering that Apple has moved to ban Samsung products from US Shelves, why
can't Samsung do the same to Apple? Oh yeah, because the law sucks in both
cases. So... neither should be able to ban each other's products.

Hopefully something reasonable will come out of this.

